# Favorite Conspiracy Theories you heard of about our fraternity?



## Capricornguy (Nov 15, 2019)

I was at fellowship and talking to some brethren. The conversation came up and I heard some laughable one.

One being a goat sacrifice the EA's must do before initiation, another is that they have to get naked.

Wondering if you guys have heard anything before or something similar.


----------



## coachn (Nov 15, 2019)

Favorite Conspiracy? That Freemasonry is a continuation of stonecraft.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 16, 2019)

I like the one where we are in cahoots with shape shifting reptilian space aliens to take over the world.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 16, 2019)

That we drink the blood of Virgins always makes me laugh.

That we worship the Devil.

That the 33° rules freemasonry.


----------



## Capricornguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> I like the one where we are in cahoots with shape shifting reptilian space aliens to take over the world.



That one is hilarious. 

So are we the group people call “the Illuminati” or is that something else.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 16, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> That one is hilarious.
> 
> So are we the group people call “the Illuminati” or is that something else.



We are a part of it according to them.


----------



## David612 (Nov 16, 2019)

While not a conspiracy, I love the zealots who insist we need to “guard the west gate” as though we have legions of people knocking at the door and it’s just so hard to evaluate ALL these applications


----------



## Elexir (Nov 16, 2019)

David612 said:


> While not a conspiracy, I love the zealots who insist we need to “guard the west gate” as though we have legions of people knocking at the door and it’s just so hard to evaluate ALL these applications



It has nothing to with the amount of people who are knocking but rather a reminder to be careful who becomes a member. Not everyone is suited to become a member. You might laugh but there is a almost fresh wound regarding a person who should not have become a member here in Scandinavia.


----------



## David612 (Nov 16, 2019)

I do laugh, look at most social media sites complaining about;
A. The lack of applicants. 
B. How we need to reject more people.
The fact that so many in our ranks think that folk are trying to steal our secrets just illustrates that the conspiracy theories aren’t a one way thing.


----------



## jermy Bell (Nov 16, 2019)

All hail zook zook , the reptilian God !

      (Sorry wrong website)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 16, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> So are we the group people call “the Illuminati” or is that something else.


Lol!


Elexir said:


> It has nothing to with the amount of people who are knocking but rather a reminder to be careful who becomes a member. Not everyone is suited to become a member.


Exactly!


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 17, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> I was at fellowship and talking to some brethren. The conversation came up and I heard some laughable one.
> 
> One being a goat sacrifice the EA's must do before initiation, another is that they have to get naked.
> 
> Wondering if you guys have heard anything before or something similar.



Ya'll didn't get naked???


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 17, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Ya'll didn't get naked???


LOL!!!!!


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 17, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> LOL!!!!!



I knew my dues seemed kinda low...


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 17, 2019)

That we sacrifice babies, build our walls with their skulls, and mix their blood to make the stucco for those walls. (This is continuously believed regarding a certain SR building.)


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 17, 2019)

coachn said:


> Favorite Conspiracy? That Freemasonry is a continuation of stonecraft.



Oh, oh, and the one where we’re descended from Knights Templar! (Or the addendum that our KT is some how connected to the original.)


----------



## Capricornguy (Nov 17, 2019)

Elexir said:


> We are a part of it according to them.


Well shit I guess I joined the wrong group. lol.


----------



## Capricornguy (Nov 17, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Ya'll didn't get naked???



No. I was looking forward to someone getting naked and the goat slaying. I asked a friend at work how to do it that hunted. I wanted to make it seem like I knew what I was doing when the time came.



Still no goat... What degree is that?


----------



## David612 (Nov 17, 2019)

We had a notice paper in which it was noted that the JW would be bringing a goat..



On the other side of the paper the sentence finished with “curry”


----------



## JanneProeliator (Nov 18, 2019)

Elexir said:


> It has nothing to with the amount of people who are knocking but rather a reminder to be careful who becomes a member. Not everyone is suited to become a member. You might laugh but there is a almost fresh wound regarding a person who should not have become a member here in Scandinavia.


Can you allaborate on this?

Oh... Nevermind. I got it... I know who you are talking about.


----------



## Capricornguy (Nov 18, 2019)

So what degree does the good stuff happen at? I have to memorize all the shit but no play? Come on...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 18, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> and the one where we’re descended from Knights Templar!


You mean we aren't???!!! "snicker***snicker"


----------



## Luigi Visentin (Nov 18, 2019)

In Italy we have practically done everything of bad has happened in the  history. But the best is the number of Freemason's Popes: from Giovanni XXIII to  the current one basically everyone is "suspected" to be a Freemason. The only exception is Ratzinger but the suspect is that he is a lord of Sith (the dark side of the Force is strong with him!).


----------



## Capricornguy (Nov 18, 2019)

It was funny, before my initiation. I wore a suit to it for pictures. One guy looks at me and goes: “You know you have to take all that off right?” 

My mind was blown.


----------



## Chaz (Nov 18, 2019)

10 years in and I'm still waiting to ride the goat and get my initiation packet from the Illuminati, I'm guessing the reptilians are slacking. One thing that wasn't a conspiracy theory was you definitely want to wear underwear, preferably clean!


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 18, 2019)

Luigi Visentin said:


> In Italy we have practically done everything of bad has happened in the  history. But the best is the number of Freemason's Popes: from Giovanni XXIII to  the current one basically everyone is "suspected" to be a Freemason. The only exception is Ratzinger but the suspect is that he is a lord of Sith (the dark side of the Force is strong with him!).



Pius XII was too keen on the fascists to be a mason. Or was he? Muahaha!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 19, 2019)

Chaz said:


> 10 years in and I'm still waiting to ride the goat and get my initiation packet from the Illuminati, I'm guessing the reptilians are slacking.





Brother JC said:


> Pius XII was too keen on the fascists to be a mason. Or was he? Muahaha!


Lol!


----------



## Luigi Visentin (Nov 20, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Pius XII was too keen on the fascists to be a mason. Or was he? Muahaha!


He was not. But many are sure that he has not yet been made "saint" because we make opposition to this possibility!!! 
You can add this to the other conspirancy theories!


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 20, 2019)

Luigi Visentin said:


> You can add this to the other conspirancy theories!


We share a very important date so my life has been a Pious XII conspiracy theory!


----------



## jermy Bell (Dec 24, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> I like the one where we are in cahoots with shape shifting reptilian space aliens to take over the world.


Your saying it's not true ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> Your saying it's not true ?


No....I did not say that. I just said that I liked it....***snicker snicker***


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 5, 2020)

I've heard rumors that all the rumors were started by Masons to make us seem more mysterious than we really are.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jan 6, 2020)

Brother_Steve, that makes perfect sense! (Winks!)


----------



## Pointwithinacircle3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Them: Don’t secret society’s run the world?
Me: Of course! Did you think Democracy, Liberty, and Justice invented themselves?  Your Welcome!


----------



## Hasaf (Jan 10, 2020)

Chaz said:


> 10 years in and I'm still waiting to ride the goat and get my initiation packet from the Illuminati, I'm guessing the reptilians are slacking. One thing that wasn't a conspiracy theory was you definitely want to wear underwear, preferably clean!



You did get the information package from the Illuminati. You were not accepted and your memory, regarding the application procedure, was removed. It is all very simple and is outlined in the information package... oh, yea, I can see how that can be a problem...


----------

